
New 'Double Slit' Experiment Skirts Uncertainty Principle - evo_9
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=new-double-slit-experiment-skirts-uncertainty-principle
======
idupree
Actual paper: <https://www.sciencemag.org/content/332/6034/1170>

Abstract: "A consequence of the quantum mechanical uncertainty principle is
that one may not discuss the path or “trajectory” that a quantum particle
takes, because any measurement of position irrevocably disturbs the momentum,
and vice versa. Using weak measurements, however, it is possible to
operationally define a set of trajectories for an ensemble of quantum
particles. We sent single photons emitted by a quantum dot through a double-
slit interferometer and reconstructed these trajectories by performing a weak
measurement of the photon momentum, postselected according to the result of a
strong measurement of photon position in a series of planes. The results
provide an observationally grounded description of the propagation of
subensembles of quantum particles in a two-slit interferometer."

Relevant concept: "weak measurement" (wikipedia:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weak_measurement> ).

I don't know enough quantum mechanics to understand it, but I do know enough
to know that the Nature summary is hype.

